# Working for the council.



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Plagiarised from another forum but I couldn't resist it!

A bloke goes to the local council to apply for a job in the office. 

The interviewer asks him, "Are you allergic to anything?" 

He replies, "Yes, caffeine." 

"Have you ever worked for the public service before?" 

"Yes, I was in the army." he says, "I was in Iraq for two tours." 

The interviewer says, "That will give you 5 extra points toward employment." 

Then he asks, "Are you disabled in any way?" 

The guy says, "Yes. A mine exploded near me when I was there and I lost both of my testicles". 

The interviewer grimaces and then says, "O.K. You've got enough points for me to take you on right away. Our normal hours are from 8.00am to 4.00pm....but you can start tomorrow at 10.00am - and carry on starting at 10.00am every day." 

The bloke is puzzled and asks, "If the work hours are from 8.00am to 4.00pm, why don't you want me here until 10.00am? I'm not looking for any special treatment y'know" 

"What you have to understand is that this is a council job," the interviewer says, "For the first two hours, we just stand around drinking coffee and scratching our balls. There's no point in you coming in for that." :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JohnGun (May 15, 2009)

i used to work for the council, not far wrong HF :lol: most were affraid of the 'REAL' world


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

JohnGun said:


> i used to work for the council, not far wrong HF :lol: most were affraid of the 'REAL' world


You must have worked for a different council to any I ever worked at. Then again some departments are 'front-end' with constant pressure to meet demands, while others are 'back-room' and seem immune to pressure. I guess I worked in the wrong department!


----------



## Marrabone (Apr 8, 2010)

I worked for the local council 10 years ago. Even then, every time someone left, they shared out their work among the rest of us. The pressure just built and built.

I am sure there was a time when council employees had little to do but heaven knows what its like there today. I am glad l am out of it.


----------

